# Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Installation Problems



## Krunkles (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello I tried to install service pack 1 on my windows 7 64 bit system but it failed to configure correctly. Now it has been stuck with the message "Failure configuring Service Pack, Reverting changes" for several hours with no sign of progress. I got so fed up I turned the computer on and off but it just returns to the same state. I can boot it in safe mode and access my files that way, but is there anything I can do to prevent my computer getting stuck in this state again when booted normally? Thankyou.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot into SAFEMODE and run System Restore - 
START | type *rstrui*

When back into normal Windows, run --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821

Go through checklist; same for Windows 7 SP1 - Vista SP1/ SP2 Prepwork - sysnative.com - MVP

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

